# Season Advice Please



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi all

Miss Lilly is on day 18 of her 1st season. She was struggling to begin with (a little on the OCD side methinks and desperate to keep herself and everything else clean) but seems better now if still tired and a bit more clingy than usual.

Lucky Lills has been able to have a few off lead walks (trailing long line) in our local fenced in park and has been able to play with some of her doggy friends. She's a bit brazen though and will happily flirt with anything four legged that so much as glances at her (so different to how she normally behaves!!). We've had a little Maltese (definitely neutered) have a try on a few occasions but hey, his legs are just too short  and a boxer friend (girl) has taken quite a shine to her head 

Miss Lills dances and twirls for them all and if they ignore her, she rams them sideways on and sticks her bum in their face. Definitely not subtle. If she were human, she'd be trouble!! 

My question tho is this:

Miss Lill's started bleeding at the beginning of her season as per norm. she's now had a period of some five days with no blood and so I'm pretty sure she's gone through estrus. However, this evening she has started bleeding again (bright red) and although I've heard that this can happen, I've not experienced it.

Anyone out there who has? And is it likely to continue until the very end? This time around, she doesn't seem remotely interested in keeping herself clean either and is a bit (sorry) 'drippy'... I have visions of having to chase her around, mop and bucket in hand, for the next week or so...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She is at prime mating time, hence all the bum shoving and flirting. I wouldn't be mixing with other dogs until atleast day 25, just to be safe!!! As well as the risk of a mistake mating, there is huge potential for dogs to start a fight over her. 
If there is definitely no way she could have been mated then just wait the second bleed out,may be stick some doggy pants on Her if she will tolerate them or restrict her area at home so the mess is contained. It should stop pretty soon (few days)


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you Karen!

Yes, I figured she is in her most fertile phase - sorry, my post read as though I thought she had finished that phase and she most definitely hasn't! What I meant to say though is that I'm pretty sure that she has ovulated. 

The park we go to is very securely fenced and very small. Its hidden away on a small housing estate and its pretty much the same set of people who use it on a daily basis. We have not been anywhere else during this whole time! Every inch is visible to me and there is absolutely no way that she has been able to do the deed thankfully! 

Any doggies she has played with have been either female or neutered and if there is more than one male I take her away straight away - so we haven't had to deal with fights either thankfully.

I did try the pants on her in the beginning but she was having none of it and actually got quite distressed so we have made do without. But I will be so happy if this second bleed only lasts for a few days as she really doesn't seem able to muster much interest in keeping herself clean.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Too randy to bother by the sounds of it! . And of course, the smell emitted by her is to attract so maybe not cleaning herself at this point is intentional in the doggy world.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Marilyn

It hadn't occurred to me that it might be part of her cunning plan  Interesting thought though!


----------

